# Just for fun..



## cyberdigger (Feb 19, 2010)

..I sent Woody a PM with a two-digit number, which means a number between 10 and 99.. the first forum member to guess correctly which number it was will get a bottle sent to him or her, as well as a $10 forum donation in his or her name.. not much to lose here, so have a guess!! (one guess per member only)


----------



## woody (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey, I'm a forum member!!!![]


----------



## PrivyCheese (Feb 19, 2010)

Fitty-two 52 Ray lewis's jersey number Are we allowed more then one guess?


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 19, 2010)

[][][]  Too true, Woody!! How thoughtless of me... OK never mind that number I sent, I just changed it.. do you think Roger will want to guess or can I send it to him??


----------



## madman (Feb 19, 2010)

38


----------



## woody (Feb 19, 2010)

No, I'll be the keeper of the number.
 Go ahead and let the games begin.
 Only one guess per member.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 19, 2010)

Right on.. the number is the one Woody got.. keep guessing, folks! []


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 19, 2010)

2 to the 6th power


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmm lets see.. 2x2=4, x2=8, x2=16, x2=32, x2=64, x2= ..oops! []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 19, 2010)

77


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 19, 2010)

37

 RED Matthews


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 19, 2010)

37


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 19, 2010)

oops Red beat me by seconds, 39


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 19, 2010)

How d'ya like that!! []


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 19, 2010)

51


----------



## sweetrelease (Feb 19, 2010)

the number is #22, right????[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm afraid not, Matt.. even after all these guesses, nobody got it yet.. I suppose I picked a tricky one.. [&:]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 19, 2010)

42

 Charlie. You are always doing nice things for the forum that are fun and benficial. Thanks again!


----------



## deacon_frost (Feb 20, 2010)

its gotta be 10[]


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 20, 2010)

18


----------



## rockbot (Feb 20, 2010)

twenty seven.


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 20, 2010)

13 my guess


----------



## LC (Feb 20, 2010)

My guess is  44


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 20, 2010)

63[]


----------



## bubbas dad (Feb 20, 2010)

86


----------



## ombudsman (Feb 20, 2010)

23


----------



## stumpknocker (Feb 20, 2010)

88


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 20, 2010)

Lets cut to the chase here  right down the middle the big 50      Like I need another bottle..


----------



## fla cokeman (Feb 20, 2010)

60






 looking for any bottles from north florida, specifically Tallahasse  and Monticello


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 20, 2010)

Still no direct hit, keep on guessing! []


----------



## athometoo (Feb 20, 2010)

how bout 99 . [] this was the town my dads side is from . ghost town now .   sam


----------



## stumpknocker (Feb 20, 2010)

48


----------



## bottle34nut (Feb 20, 2010)

14


----------



## stumpknocker (Feb 20, 2010)

91


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 20, 2010)

I see some folks are guessing more than once.. that's a no-no! Don"t make me send my boys after you!! []


----------



## acoleg (Feb 20, 2010)

73


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 20, 2010)

Blue 32...Blue 32.....hut hut...

 Should I go with 32 or add them together...64?  

 64 plus some inflation as a positive sign of economic recovery.... any guesses.  Your right!:

69! (yes, that is my guess just cuz nobody else did it b4 me and all my usual guesses were taken)


----------



## nostalgia (Feb 20, 2010)

90....


----------



## athometoo (Feb 20, 2010)

charlie this is what it looks like


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm afraid I can't be bribed..[]


----------



## athometoo (Feb 20, 2010)

they dont call it bribery anymore , now its called lobbying . and its legal[]
 this is what i was gonna send ya after the last surprise ya sent me though . will it fit in your genre?


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay, a new kitty toy!! [8D]


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 20, 2010)

pie are square[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 20, 2010)

How much is that? (slept through algebra)


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 20, 2010)

15


----------



## bottle109 (Feb 20, 2010)

83


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 20, 2010)

Still nobody has claimed the grand prize.. matter of fact I still didn't even decide what the grand prize is.. [:-]


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 20, 2010)

Lets have a Do Over[sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 20, 2010)

*RE: Just for fun.. EVERYONE GUESS AGAIN!!*

Good idea, Fred! Everybody who already guessed once is now allowed to guess one more time.. now let's figure this out already!! []


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 20, 2010)

72[]


----------



## nostalgia (Feb 20, 2010)

Okidoki...  So...  58?


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 20, 2010)

The wife and me are currently debating whether it's 89 or 90 possibilities as a 2 digit number.. either way, I am imagining a scenario where all possible wrong guesses are made, and you folks are helping me live the dream!!  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 20, 2010)

5


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cc6pack
> 
> pie are square[]


 
 No, that's all wrong.  Bread are square, Pie are round.  [&:]


----------



## glass man (Feb 21, 2010)

BRO. RICK HAD A GAME LIKE THIS FOREVER...WELL ANY WAY 41 JAMIE


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 21, 2010)

Lets try 33 cause I saw it on a jar...


----------



## athometoo (Feb 21, 2010)

heres the numbers already picked up until now . im not gonna pick again because i think i have a (mental disorder ).this disorder somehow  makes me like the look  , feel and history of old glass bottles .do they make a BOTTLE of pills to cure this problem and if so what does it look like  . i hope they make them in different sizes and colors [] . anyway heres the numbers .
 10 , 13 , 14 , 15 , 18 ,
 22 ,23 , 27
 37 , 38 , 39
 41 ,42 , 44 , 48
 50 ,51 , 52 , 58
 60 , 63 , 69
 72 , 73 , 77
 83 , 86 , 88
 90 , 91 , 99
 i think i need one of those pills about now . cuz i gotta guess again . wow i made it a whole sixty seconds before changing my mind .  the road to recovery is one step at a time . just hope theres some roadside dumps along the way[]
 okay charlie my new number is 65 .    hope yall enjoyed my little rant   sam


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 21, 2010)

64 was also picked.


----------



## cookie (Feb 21, 2010)

59


----------



## athometoo (Feb 21, 2010)

> 2 to the 6th power





> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> 2 to the 6th power . sorry bout that matt i went through just looking for numerals , but withthe help of a calculater and my 5th grade daughter i realize my mistake . i would not make it on the game show (are you smarter than a fifth grader).   sam


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 21, 2010)

This is starting to remind me of a James Bond film, when 50 bad guys are spraying machine gun fire at him and not a single bullet even grazes him! []


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 21, 2010)

Is the answer 50?????????????????????/[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 21, 2010)

No sir [8|]


----------



## athometoo (Feb 21, 2010)

wheres waldo? thats the cats name .


----------



## Blackglass (Feb 21, 2010)

2


----------



## #1twin (Feb 21, 2010)

16 is my guess.


 Marvin


----------



## Chuck1188 (Feb 21, 2010)

55 
 please let me win please let me win


----------



## Dugout (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll try 11.


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Feb 21, 2010)

47


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow you guys are beginning to impress me! Somebody will eventually get it by default.. []


----------



## athometoo (Feb 21, 2010)

which number is the default number cause i will guess that one[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's a hint: it's the number of times I thought about lighting up a cig today, but didn't.. it's the amount of times I cursed at bad drivers today.. the amount of songs I heard on XM radio at work today.. []


----------



## Stardust (Feb 21, 2010)

31 is my lucky # 
 star~*


----------



## luckiest (Feb 21, 2010)

I like # 66


----------



## athometoo (Feb 22, 2010)

still going .


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 22, 2010)

36


----------



## Stardust (Feb 22, 2010)

did anyone win yet?
 if not can I play another #?
 let's say 56
 [8|]
 maybe it's been used..... oh well this is just for fun RIGHT?


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 22, 2010)

Right, Star, just for fun! Nobody guessed it yet!! Come on now everyone, let's see if we can produce a winner tonight.. maybe you'd like to take a stab at it, Woody? []


----------



## woody (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm on it.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 22, 2010)

Does 00 work?


----------



## woody (Feb 22, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> ..I sent Woody a PM with a two-digit number, which means a number between 10 and 99.. the first forum member to guess correctly which number it was will get a bottle sent to him or her, as well as a $10 forum donation in his or her name.. not much to lose here, so have a guess!! (one guess per member only)


 
 A number from 10-99 is what he is looking for.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 22, 2010)

No, it must be between 10 and 99.. and if you (any of you) review the thread carefully, your chances of guessing correctly is getting better and better.. in case the rest of you didn't catch it, the guesses are now available to all who have previously guessed already.. please guess again.. all I ask is you wait for me to answer before guessing more than one more time in a row.. with me? OK let's figure out this thing, I need to know who the winner is.. it's killing me... []


----------



## athometoo (Feb 22, 2010)

heres the numbers picked already . if i leave one out i apologize in advance.
 10 ,11 , 13 ,14 , 15 ,16 ,18
 22 ,23 ,27
 31 ,36 ,37 ,38 ,39
 41 ,42 ,44 ,47, 48
 50 ,51 ,52 ,55 ,56 ,58 ,59
 60 ,63 ,64 ,66 ,69
 72 ,73 ,77
 83 ,86 ,88
 90 ,91 ,99
 that still leaves alot of numbers out there . 
 charlie im gonna go with  #75


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 22, 2010)

12,17,19,20,21,24,25,26,28,29,30,32,33,
 34,35,40,43,45,46,49,53,54,57,61,62,
 65,67,68,70,71,74,76,78,79,
 80,81,82,84,85,87,89,
 92,93,94,95,96,97,98 remain as possibilities... [8|]


----------



## Chuck1188 (Feb 22, 2010)

yay!
 26 for my second guess


----------



## nostalgia (Feb 22, 2010)

Well for my third guess, I will choose 33....

 I might not be a winner but a wiener?


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 22, 2010)

30


----------



## Dugout (Feb 22, 2010)

61


----------



## epackage (Feb 22, 2010)

21


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 22, 2010)

15


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 22, 2010)

12,17,19,20,24,25,28,29,32,34,35,40,43,45,46,49,53,54,57,62,65,67,68,70,71,74,76,78,79,80,81,82,84,85,87,89,92,93,94,95,96,97,98 are still open, and one of them is the correct answer!


----------



## Chuck1188 (Feb 22, 2010)

well for my third guess

 49


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 22, 2010)

53 for mine


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 23, 2010)

Okay,....I was under the impression that we guessed once only, but if that changes,....97! []                                                        J.B.


----------



## epackage (Feb 23, 2010)

34


----------



## glass man (Feb 23, 2010)

MY SECOND GUESS IS 57


----------



## Angelpeace (Feb 23, 2010)

just looking at the numberts that are left, I have to go with 94.


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 23, 2010)

12[]


----------



## acoleg (Feb 23, 2010)

My second guess is....40


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 23, 2010)

How many guess'es allowed Chuck at least two right ? 85 and 89 for me.


----------



## Chuck1188 (Feb 23, 2010)

haha I saw 3 for one guy so I guess 3 times. No more for me unless i see different.


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 23, 2010)

Now this would be something if it came down to the last number, we've already got to be against the odds.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 23, 2010)

17,19,20,24,25,28,29,32,35,43,45,46,54,62,65,67,68,70,71,74,76,78,79,80,81,82,84,87,92,93,95,96,98

 ..down to the last 33 possibilities.. it would be a total crack-up if my number was the last one standing, but so far that's what is happening! So, everybody ...TRY AGAIN!!! [8D]


----------



## glass man (Feb 23, 2010)

67


----------



## epackage (Feb 23, 2010)

43


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Feb 23, 2010)

24  []


----------



## athometoo (Feb 23, 2010)

79


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 23, 2010)

76


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 23, 2010)

65[]


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok ,i have to make a guess the suspense is killin me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  29


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 23, 2010)

17,19,20,25,28,32,35,45,46,54,62,68,70,71,74,78,80,81,82,84,87,92,93,95,96,98

 Killin you? how d'ya think I feel!! [] KEEP GUESSING!!!


----------



## epackage (Feb 23, 2010)

98


----------



## acls (Feb 23, 2010)

87


----------



## acoleg (Feb 23, 2010)

81....third time charm?


----------



## Chuck1188 (Feb 23, 2010)

54.....
 i just want to win...haha


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 23, 2010)

I see no single digits..  so lets say....ummm  1


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 23, 2010)

17,19,20,25,28,32,35,45,46,62,68,70,71,74,78,80,82,84,92,93,95,96

 John, that logic don't work! []


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 23, 2010)

My last guess. (46) Chuck can I revive Alice the Chicken? She could surely guess it she probably saw the number you typed to Woody lets ask him his thoughts on Alice whatdya say?


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 23, 2010)

[] You can revive Alice the chicken at your own risk.. but I haven't gotten around to teaching her to count past 10 yet..


----------



## epackage (Feb 23, 2010)

19


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 23, 2010)

78[:'(]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 23, 2010)

I could have swore this was done before?? [8D] maybe a couple million post ago lol


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes Rick but it was never so easy like how I made it! [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 23, 2010)

Mister Fred... you can quit puking now... THAT'S IT!!!!!!!!!!! [][][]


----------



## Stardust (Feb 23, 2010)

90 :  (


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 23, 2010)

Yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!-----i forgot what i won[X(]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 23, 2010)

*RE: Just for fun.. WE HAVE A WINNER*

Congrats, Fred.. it was 78.. Woody has a copy of it somewhere.. I will donate $10 to the forum in your name.. please tell me what type of bottles (cheap ones) you have a soft spot for, so I can pick out your prize..[]


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 23, 2010)

*RE: Just for fun.. WE HAVE A WINNER*

small Cheap Meds-----or wiskey flask-----or whatever Charlie----Thank's!!! it was fun---i look forward to the next game-------Your a Good man Charlie Brown[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Stardust (Feb 23, 2010)

*RE: Just for fun.. WE HAVE A WINNER*

Congrats Fred!!!!!!!
     Lucky You


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 23, 2010)

*RE: Just for fun.. WE HAVE A WINNER*

And my Dad said my I.Q. 78--would not get me anywhere---hey Dad i won a bottle [&:][&:][&:][&:]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 23, 2010)

*RE: Just for fun.. WE HAVE A WINNER*







 I'm hard pressed to say you got lucky.. [] ..got one of these already?


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 23, 2010)

*RE: Just for fun.. WE HAVE A WINNER*

No Sir i don't-------------nice glass---i'm happy----Thank's[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 23, 2010)

*RE: Just for fun.. WE HAVE A WINNER*

[] ..is this your current mailing address?  "55 Miles(South)of Buffalo,N.Y.-Land of the Seneca"


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 24, 2010)

*RE: Just for fun.. WE HAVE A WINNER*

Hey Congrats Fred! There's one we won't have to dig now....[]
                                                                                          Joe


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 24, 2010)

*RE: Just for fun.. WE HAVE A WINNER*



> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> [] ..is this your current mailing address?  "55 Miles(South)of Buffalo,N.Y.-Land of the Seneca"


               Yup-----in care of Chief Fred[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 24, 2010)

*RE: Just for fun.. WE HAVE A WINNER*

Congrats!  I was 9 off...


----------



## glass man (Feb 24, 2010)

*RE: Just for fun.. WE HAVE A WINNER*

WELL ALRIGHT MR. FRED! SO GLAD FOR YOU BROTHER!!  JAMIE


----------

